
Link Uncovered Between Pure Math and Physics - ColinWright
https://www.wired.com/story/secret-link-uncovered-between-pure-math-and-physics/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15825700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15825700)

